# Lily Has Nasal Symptoms



## SOCA (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi :
I just adopted a 2 y.o. female Chihuahua mix from the local animal shelter. This past week while at the shelter she ( Lily ) received the required vaccinations, de-worming, flea & tick treatment, microchip and she was spayed two days ago. I picked her up yesterday. She seems fine and has a good appetite. The only concern that I have is a persistent nasal situation that she has. I'll call it " snotty nose " symptoms without noticeable discharge. Snotty nose noises can be heard when she breaths thru her nose. Any guidance on this would be greatly appreciated. Thanks !


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow! After all that, I'd have more than a 'snotty' nose!!! Give her a few days and if it doesn't get better, then I'd wonder about an upper respiratory infection/or an allergy. One of my chi's is allergic, and probably has some nasal problems, as she snores alot. Good luck with Lily. So glad she got a 'forever' home. Sue


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I agree -- sounds like they overloaded her system a bit, and she's not feeling too well. If it persists more than a week, I'd have your vet check her out


----------

